# Looking for land to lease in Southeast Georgia



## ponderosa pirate (Jan 23, 2018)

I know it is a long shot, but we are 4-6 hunters looking for some land to hunt in southeast Georgia. Very low key and ethical. Still hunt only. $10 per acre is ideal, but willing to pay more for the right piece. Not looking to shoot everything in sight. PM me if you know of anything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ponderosa pirate (Feb 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## Rackbuster (Mar 8, 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## rodthompson1789 (Apr 24, 2018)

Contact Rodney via text 912-276-1789 we are located in St George and needing 4-6 members


----------

